# Scratch on Orcale Touch out of the box



## rendez2k (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all, got the Touch yesterday and noticed there was a mark on the machine. Tried to clean it this morning but it appears to be a scratch. Should I complain or stop being OCD?!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

If it won't clean off/is through the metal then yes, ask for an exchange. A few days' wait now will soon be forgotten once you've got an unmarked one up and running. Well, that's my view anyway!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Plus if ever you want to sell it on you won't have to explain the 'mark from new'.


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

Return it and with those £2k you paid for it get a real machine and real grinder.


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

iulianato said:


> Return it and with those £2k you paid for it get a real machine and real grinder.


People make choices. No need to be patronising.


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

I'm not. Just remembering you that this is your chance to rethink about your choices. You have plenty of choices that makes better brew but without look and feel of touch control tho


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

Just to add, when I started to get into this coffee adventure I was impressed by the oracle touch features but soon, reading trough this thread, I realised that it won't let me make my own choices on how to brew so bought a sage db which gave me more control and fkexibility. Then I bought the V which makes a whole lot of difference. BTW it has a touch display not color tho


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

iulianato said:


> Return it and with those £2k you paid for it get a real machine and real grinder.


Although these are tough words to read and I just looked up the Oracle Touch out of interest. I would say that if you can send it back for a refund, I believe you can do much better with a PID dual boiler and grinder.... probably for less money! In fact I would urge you to think really hard about doing so....


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

And have £900 change if they are 2k


----------



## rendez2k (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks all. Currently considering options! I've had more manual machines before and I went for this due to ease of use for the whole family. But I have 28 days so will look at options again. Or just go back to my Chemex


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

If you had before a bual boiler of hx machine and now you want simplicity for your family, probably it is a good choice. But you should be aware that this is a compromise and you pay for it. IMO, a conventional e61 db or hx will be easier to use. It only have 2 taps 1 or 2 toggle switches and a brew lever. After setting the grind (if paired with an reasonable grinder) and learning how to even poorly tamp it will produce a better quality espresso anyway. Good luck.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow, the guy was asking about a scratch not opinions on whether he should change his machine.

If having a scratch didn't spoil his new machine, coming on here did.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

iulianato said:


> If you had before a bual boiler of hx machine and now you want simplicity for your family, probably it is a good choice. But you should be aware that this is a compromise and you pay for it. IMO, a conventional e61 db or hx will be easier to use. It only have 2 taps 1 or 2 toggle switches and a brew lever. After setting the grind (if paired with an reasonable grinder) and learning how to even poorly tamp it will produce a better quality espresso anyway. Good luck.


We're talking about an item damaged on arrival here not a comparison of machines.

A Machine should meet the needs of the user. So you have a Vesuvius that's great for you.

I had the first Vesuvius off the production line & was excellent for my needs at that time.

Now I have an Oracle because it is better for me for my current use.

Coffee from the Vesuvius was excellent but the coffee from the Oracle is also excellent & other people can use the Machine as well as myself.

If a Machine is damaged on arrival IMO if its purchased new, it should be returned for a replacement ASAP for all the reasons previously stated.


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

ronsil said:


> We're talking about an item damaged on arrival here not a comparison of machines.
> 
> A Machine should meet the needs of the user. So you have a Vesuvius that's great for you.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you've made an informed choice and you considered your particular circumstances and probably OP did the same. I just wanted to make the OP aware of his opportunity (the scratch) to reconsider his choices in case he didn't take an informed one. I'm not judging his decision and I do not know if his choice is good or bad for him. We all make bad choices at some point. This is the human nature and we can not do anything about it but this days most of the people are happy to see others taking bad decisions and only few will advise you to reconsider.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I can see why some people would favour an Oracle. My wife for instance wont go near the usual style of espresso machine. I'm not familiar with the machine but understand it comes with a single basket. That suggests it can be used in the usual way if some one wants to. They could also use different sizes of baskets as I do on my DB as well. I assume that the setting that are needed for that can be stored - they mentions 8, didn't see how that is done in the manual but as it's a touch screen it may be obvious.

Some people have reported being surprised by the quality of the drink the machine can produce. The grinder is limited to the espresso range probably as the one in the Barista Express is - more range than needed but very definitely very restricted compared with many stand alone grinders. I have a Sage Grinder Pro and don't use the BE any more but even though they use the same burrs I'd be inclined to say that the grinder on the BE is better than the SGP based on what comes out.

Weight wise it seems to be limited to 22g doses. I'd hope that this facility can be used along with shot time variations. Beans can be tuned to taste just by varying that. If not then ok grind time has to be used and output checked from time to time - so what's different -







oh I know the grinder.

John

-


----------

